# Ebay Inventory Reduction Sale



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

eBay Seller: lordgrimleysmanor: Collectibles, Toys Hobbies items on eBay.com

We are having a little bit of a space issue and are having a sale to make some new room. Over the next two weeks we will be listing dozens of auctions starting at a penny each so some great deals are waiting. 99% of them will be on new merchandise. I will have a few damaged items but those will be clearly marked and most need very minor repairs. Anyone who has any questions feel free to contact us here or on ebay.

Thanks 
Lordgrimley.com


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

We just added a little spider Freaked out prop and a batch prop for penny auctions.


----------



## Lordgrimley.com (Jul 20, 2007)

Just added several props and masks starting at a penny for anyone on a budget this year.


----------

